# Teespring All-Over Print Products



## Stoopiditees (Oct 17, 2016)

While I can't comment on the long-sleeve all-over tees, I am happy with the short-sleeve (all-over) samples I have designed/ordered in the fit, color reproduction, and fabric weight. I do have a few questions I am hoping someone with more Teespring experience can answer....
1) How do Printful's equivalent all-over print products compare?
2) Are there other competitors that do all-over print garments (well)?
3) The one all-over print sweatshirt sample I ordered had an unacceptably LOW (almost scoop neck-like) cut. Is this normal or did I get a dud?
Thanks in advance!


----------

